# Burnt fin silver angels?



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

So anyone have a pic of these? or a description?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...W-OUT-AT-FINATICS-AQUARIUM-W0QQAdIdZ447607491


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Never hear of them, but they may have different coloured fins than a true silver.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, my research on Angelfish phenotypes didn't reveal anything along those lines. Wouldn't a Silver with the orange/brown tint simply be a Gold?

If we are making up names, I have a Convict Angelfish for sale. It's a common Angel, but it's originally from Scarborough so it may have a criminal record...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey it's Kijiji anything goes lol


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Hey it's Kijiji anything goes lol


It is! But it's also put out by a well known LFS. By the way, has anyone actually seen these Burnt fin silver angels at Finatics?

k.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Zidartha said:


> It is! But it's also put out by a well known LFS. By the way, has anyone actually seen these Burnt fin silver angels at Finatics?
> 
> k.


Doesn't mean a thing he could of been misled when he purchased them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

Burnt fin is the term used for angel fish that were raised in conditions that led to the ends of the fins (dorsal and anal) being "burnt" by poor water quality. Poor water quality, especially higher nitrogenous waste levels, lead to short-finned aka burnt-finned fish. This happens quite a bit with some hobbyist breeders who over crowd fry and don't do adequate water changes. The fish are usually not permanently disfigured, they just don't look exactly how angels are expected to look. Many will have their fins grow as they should eventually.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Figured it meant they were damaged in some way just didn't know for sure.

Thanks


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

h_s is correct, and the low price is an indicator.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I thought of that, but didn't think a store would sell them that way even at a reduced cost.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The damage might be slight, and I have sold angels like that to a store. From the numerous photos of angels I have seen posted by owners online, burnt fins seem to be common.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

nightowl1350 said:


> I thought of that, but didn't think a store would sell them that way even at a reduced cost.


A good portion of the angels sold in stores have been subjected to this. A number of breeders who have sold/still sell angels don't appear to know that their angels have had this happen to them and sell their fish as if this is a normal short-finned stock.
It only takes a few short weeks for the fins to grow out nicely, unless they are of inferior genetic stock. There is some inferior genetic stock going around.


----------

